# Does Anyone Else Have A Problem With Twisting Of Flat And Other Bands? And If So, How Do You Fight It?



## Sst der Kleine Steinschlag (Dec 5, 2011)

Hi out there! since my very first slingshot shots as a kid i´ve always had the same problem: the bands on my slingshot would twist several revolutions with every shot. and it was always in the same direction so i ended up with a big ball of twisted rubber after a few shots. ever since i have changed my shooting style several times; also do i try different elastics, but the twisting problem remained. it has even aggravated with the use of thinner flatbands (theraband and the likes...)
it´s simply annoying to stop shooting every second time and untwist the bands... any ideas what i could do?


----------



## capnjoe (Jun 3, 2012)

Try tubes. I prefer them because they hold the pouch open and they don't twist as much. I still shoot flats, but the one I carry in my pocket all day has tubes.
Hope that's of some use.


----------



## Ry-shot (Jul 22, 2011)

i agree im liking tubes a lot atm , but flats are nice , they twist up when shooting , to get rid of the twist fast just get ur 2 finger and thumb and put one on top of the band and one under it then run them back across the band towards the pouch , its easy to sort out


----------



## PrideProducts (Jan 4, 2012)

try flipping the slingshot more


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

I've found that shooting TTF designs with flats gives very minimal if none at all, twist to the bands.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

When the ammo is heavy enough and matched to the bands it helps a lot, I shoot OTT and don;t have this problem. If you get a loud slap noise when released you may be over powering your ammo. Should be some what quiet and smooth


----------

